# My 2009 JCW Clubman is on the way!



## pyedirt (Sep 3, 2007)

*My 2009 JCW Clubman has arrived!*

Picked up my 2009 JCW Clubman on September 17. What a ride. It is everything they said it would be. Drives like a go-kart and has plenty of power. I thought I might miss driving my 2002 m coupe, but this car is a lot of fun. I cannot wipe the smile off my face. Now if I can sell the m coupe, I will be in heaven.

Alan (pyedirt)


----------



## NJREDZ06 (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats on the JCW Clubman

I have done well with Ebay selling my cars But I have well over 750+ feedback buying and selling.

Craigslist is full of lowballers and tire kickers IMHO

I got a lot of no show appointents and wasted days and nights with people on CL. Not a fan.


----------



## kc540i (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats! 

What did the JCW set you back? Other than ~36 more hp, little more torque, elec diff control, and different wheels what does the JCW have over the S? Im trying to figure out the $7K price difference. Load it up with the same options and the price difference seams to increase even further.

I know the S can reach the same HP with a $700 piggyback ecu. 

Dont get me wrong, if the JCW Clubman was available and had an auto option when we bought ours I'm sure my wife would have bought one.

BTW I would list on craigslist first, its free.


----------



## pyedirt (Sep 3, 2007)

*JCW Mini Clubman Pricing*

I had originally ordered the S, but decided to upgrade. You are dead on the pricing. I took the cold weather, premium and convenience packages plus sport suspension and alarm, radio upgrades, pushing my cost to $38,000 plus taxes. The dealer was "kind" to throw in floor and trunk mats. I probably would have been just as happy and richer with the S, but I could not resist having something a little more special (in my mind).

Regards,

Pyedirt


----------



## kc540i (Sep 3, 2007)

pyedirt said:


> I could not resist having something a little more special (in my mind).
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pyedirt


Agree.

Ours was over 34k not including TTL all the packages (no sport but added xenon) as well as areo kit, auto ($1250!), and nav (only reason for the NAV was for the cool speedo!) + plus dealer installed strips and tint. We didnt get free mats 

I went to build an 09 with the same options as ours and they changed the convienece, premium, and sport packages, they all include fewer features plus the base price went up to the tune of $1500+ more for the same car.

I was expecting more from the "Hi-Fi System", the sound is not much better than our old mini and nowhere near the system in my 9 year old 99 540i. I guess they dont have much room to work with in regards to speaker size.


----------



## pyedirt (Sep 3, 2007)

*I hope my pricing holds*

Even though I ordered the car and put down a $500 deposit, the mini site says pricing is subject to change. Plus I do not trust the dealer to try and hit me with extras. I will keep you posted.

Pyedirt


----------



## ///M3 E93 in LA (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## FlowMINI (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats on your JCW, I have one on order as well. I have my E36 up on craigs list, got a call on it first night. 

Frank


----------



## kingofcars (Sep 25, 2006)

kc540i said:


> Agree.
> 
> Ours was over 34k not including TTL all the packages (no sport but added xenon) as well as areo kit, auto ($1250!), and nav (only reason for the NAV was for the cool speedo!) + plus dealer installed strips and tint. We didnt get free mats
> 
> ...


I found a JCW Clubman yesterday with everything I want, but it was missing the "high fi" sound option. That is what is holding me back as the stereo is important to me.

Is there in fact a big difference between the stock stereo and Hi Fi?

KING


----------



## pyedirt (Sep 3, 2007)

*Hi Fi System*

King:

I think the upgrade to a hi fi system is the adding of the speakers. I am picking up my JCW Clubman on 9/10 or 9/11 and I will ask the dealer about the differences.

Pyedirt


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

enjoy.:thumbup:


----------



## Dyno might (Jul 5, 2008)

pyedirt said:


> I just checked my order and my 2009 JCW Clubman is in transit to my dealer (South Bay Mini). It should be in the dealer in a week or so. I have owned BMW's since 1981, but I cannot wait to hit the road with this mini. One question, I want to sell my 2002 m coupe. Any suggestions for the best way, Craig's List? Autotrader?
> 
> Alan (pyedirt)


Try craigslist first. I sold my last two cars on that site. :thumbup:


----------



## pyedirt (Sep 3, 2007)

*Craigslist*

Dyno Might,

I did put it on Craislist and got a local car dealer offering wholesale bluebook. That has been my only response. It could be my asking price and I will reassess after getting my new wheels. Thanks for responding, much appreciated.

Pyedirt


----------



## kc540i (Sep 3, 2007)

kingofcars said:


> I found a JCW Clubman yesterday with everything I want, but it was missing the "high fi" sound option. That is what is holding me back as the stereo is important to me.
> 
> Is there in fact a big difference between the stock stereo and Hi Fi?
> 
> KING


Its been a while since I have heard the non hi fi system but ours has the hi fi and it is nothing special, in fact I was a bit disappointed.


----------

